# turtle man got nothing on these boys



## davduckman2010

the day we caught the 16 lb snapper my boys went and set some lines up the road the season opened up on the 1rst of julythis is what the caught another 16 lb and a giant 23 pounder . they also had one that snaped the steel leader trying to pull it in and another bit the steel leader in two. the also caught a 12 lb channel cat that they let go . lots of vidals a comeing. I guess snapping pics in bare feet was not the greatest idea either them suckers almost got the ol duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Those are pretty cool, but I have to ask. I've never tried (nor had the inclination) to catch or eat a turtle. You said that you set some lines up. What does that mean. How does one go about catching one of these animals? Around here, the snappers are just left alone to their own business so I'm not familiar with the method of catching them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I can't speak for Duck, but around here, trot lines and jug lines are what they use. Jugs are more common for catfish, but I've seen people use them in some areas.


----------



## ripjack13

I had one in my backyard last week. It was as big as the bottom of the drywall bucket!





The wife thought it was a rock and went to pick it up. Scared the heck outa her when the rock moved. It has 2 gashes in its shell, must have been in the farmers hay field down the end of the creek. So I put some globs of triple antibiotic on it after I cleaned out the area and let em go in the pond down the road. 
I try to heal em and you guys eat em....lol


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I've seen limb lines here. Or jugs. It's just a line that hangs from a limb or the bottom of a milk jug or other type. We use rotten fish and even road kill sometimes. The bad thing is we catch a gator or gar everyonce in a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Those are small compare to the alligator snapping turtles or loggerheads as we call them. Those are babies!


----------



## Foot Patrol

Love me a bowl of turtle soup!!!


----------



## HomeBody

Totally prehistoric. They've probably not changed for a million years. Gary


----------



## APBcustoms

Best way around here is when it storms drop m80s in the ditch look for movement and grab em by the tail


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Around here, the snappers are just left alone to their own business



Everywhere there are turtles of any size (not just snappers) there are people who catch and eat them. You may not know the small percentage of people near you who catch and cook them Ken but you can bet they are there. I've never eaten any that I can remember but I lived in Corpus Christi for 6 years, Mobile for 3 years, Chesapeake for 2 years, and have been to countless beach parties, fish fry and mud bug parties in my life especially in cajun country and all over the south so it's probable I have eaten turtle more than once and just don't remember it.

Maybe you have eaten some too and just don't remember, or just didn't know it. Haven't you ever been at a big party where lots of local game has been caught for it and you ladle some mystery meat onto your plate and while you're eating it you ask the guy or gal next to you (that's had even more than you to drink) ...

_"Mmm. This is good, what am I eating?" 
"Looks like chicken ... hiccup .... or maybe some kind of fish .... might be rabbit though I can't tell. Hey you seen my beer?"
"Nope. Well whatever it is it sure is yummy!" _

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Kevin said:


> Everywhere there are turtles of any size (not just snappers) there are people who catch and eat them. You may not know the small percentage of people near you who catch and cook them Ken but you can bet they are there. I've never eaten any that I can remember but I lived in Corpus Christi for 6 years, Mobile for 3 years, Chesapeake for 2 years, and have been to countless beach parties, fish fry and mud bug parties in my life especially in cajun country and all over the south so it's probable I have eaten turtle more than once and just don't remember it.
> 
> Maybe you have eaten some too and just don't remember, or just didn't know it. Haven't you ever been at a big party where lots of local game has been caught for it and you ladle some mystery meat onto your plate and while you're eating it you ask the guy or gal next to you (that's had even more than you to drink) ...
> 
> _"Mmm. This is good, what am I eating?"
> "Looks like chicken ... hiccup .... or maybe some kind of fish .... might be rabbit though I can't tell. Hey you seen my beer?"
> "Nope. Well whatever it is it sure is yummy!" _


You used to live in Louisiana or just visit?


----------



## Kevin

GeauxGameCalls said:


> You used to live in Louisiana or just visit?



When I lived in Mobile I was in the service. If you're a vet you know how everyone you know, knows someone, who knows someone, who knows someone . . . . no matter where you're stationed. My playground was pretty much between Destin and NOLA and everything between.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I had one in my backyard last week. It was as big as the bottom of the drywall bucket!
> 
> View attachment 55557
> 
> The wife thought it was a rock and went to pick it up. Scared the heck outa her when the rock moved. It has 2 gashes in its shell, must have been in the farmers hay field down the end of the creek. So I put some globs of triple antibiotic on it after I cleaned out the area and let em go in the pond down the road.
> I try to heal em and you guys eat em....lol



I did not realize those damn things had such a big range- canada to florida. Only turtles we have here are the dead ones that do not make it across the road and they are puny..


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Ohhh, next time you pass through Louisiana if you ever do again give me a holler. I'm sure we'll have something good cooking!


Kevin said:


> When I lived in Mobile I was in the service. If you're a vet you know how everyone you know, knows someone, who knows someone, who knows someone . . . . no matter where you're stationed. My playground was pretty much between Destin and NOLA and everything between.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Ohhh, next time you pass through Louisiana if you ever do again give me a holler. I'm sure we'll have something good cooking!



Thanks I will!


----------



## brown down

duck what do you use for bait! this is making me want to go set some lines. a guy we used to hunt with, I think I said this before here somewhere, he caught enough to make a ton of soup and snapper scrapple prob upwards of 20 that year. anyway he used deer liver over anything else.. how long do you soak them for?


----------



## davduckman2010

I think they used chicken livers on the first one but that crap falls of to easy so the cut a bluegill in two and used that for the other 2 . there still soaking I soak them for a week to ten days and dump cornmeal in the water they eat it and it helps flush them out and change the water daily.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

You need to get them some pantyhose. Wrap the chicken livers in them, then tie it real tight around the hook... they won't fall off hardly at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

I know some people have a spool of thread in their tackle box and wrap the liver some so it doesn't fall off the hook. I use chicken hearts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You carnivorous homo sapiens are grossing me out. How disgusting. Please allow me to send you some tofu seaweed soup mix and a bag of sprigs and sprouts. Or at least a nice leaf and rice rollup . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You carnivorous homo sapiens are grossing me out. How disgusting. Please allow me to send you some tofu seaweed soup mix and a bag of sprigs and sprouts. Or at least a nice leaf and rice rollup . . .
> 
> View attachment 55672




Just looking at that crap makes me want to puke- stealin seaweed from some slimey sea creature- what Kind of person are you?? Tofu-YUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> You carnivorous homo sapiens are grossing me out. How disgusting. Please allow me to send you some tofu seaweed soup mix and a bag of sprigs and sprouts. Or at least a nice leaf and rice rollup . . .
> 
> View attachment 55672


 emmmmm that looks yummy and looks quite filling I would have to skip desert


----------



## davduckman2010

dam kid just came home with another 16 lb turtle  I said STOP already running out of garbage cans to clean them out in. and ill be all dam day cleaning them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Hi, I am a moron and I am your future generation . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms

Kevin said:


> Hi, I am a moron and I am your future generation . . .



I love that he changes fingers like maybe this one won't hurt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950




----------



## davduckman2010

no theres a real brain surgen . try that with one of mine he will only do it once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Hi, I am a moron and I am your future generation . . .


I didn't realize @SENC documented his experiment

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## APBcustoms

And it continues @Kevin


----------



## davduckman2010

I cook mine before I eatem -- no wonder they lost the war

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

I saw that one too but didn't play it because I didn't think he would really do it. And I thought asians were supposed to have bigger brains than us stupid irishman. Even I know not to let a turtle bite my tongue. I had a girlfriend long time ago that was into pain and she tried to get me to let her tie me up and beat the hell out of me or whatever she was gonna do. I sent her packing and she was a knockout. But if I ain't letting a hot diva bite me I sure ain't gonna let a damn nasty reptile. This guy is a dnager to himself and society. He's fun as hell to watch though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Oh and the geek says next he is gonna let the turtle bite his "anaconda" - more likely a worm. Stupid guy won't be able to procreate at least .....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

JR Custom Calls said:


> I didn't realize @SENC documented his experiment


My experiment to see just how gullible @Tclem is? Yes, I documented it. I didn't release it though, to save him some embarrassment. Unfortunately some hacker got it off my computer and posted. At least they didn't identify who it was. Oops, I just did, didn't I?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Stupid is as stupid does....the turtle kid.


----------



## Tclem

@SENC I'm way dumber than you think. Actually I grew up in the swamps in Slidell Louisiana down on the pearl river. We (as 10-12-12) year olds would jump in the ditches after those alligator snappers and loggerheads. How I have my fingers. I don't know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> @SENC I'm way dumber than you think. Actually I grew up in the swamps in Slidell Louisiana down on the pearl river. We (as 10-12-12) year olds would jump in the ditches after those alligator snappers and loggerheads. How I have my fingers. I don't know


You got smarter, though, as evidenced by crossing the big ditch from LA to MS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> I cook mine before I eatem -- no wonder they lost the war


----------

